# Power Outage Thoughts



## OldGnarlHead

So we experienced city-wide power outages here and it got me thinking... In the event of a long power outage, lets say a week (which is the longest power loss I have experienced) or lets get crazy, an 'apocalyptic' scenario, what would you all do for raw food? Maybe it's a good idea to have a few dehydrated back up meals prepared just in case of a longer power outage?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

If I knew it had potential to happen, like a hurricane or something, I would invest in a really good cooler, and stick it with ice just before to have on hand.


----------



## InkedMarie

We have a generator, hooked up to a few rooms (one bedroom, one bathroom, one outlet in livingroom, refrigerator and the freezer in the breezeway that holds the raw) so if it happens, we’re covered.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Huh that's interesting!


----------



## InkedMarie

$600 generator is a small price to pay to save all the dogs food, not to mention ours.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

That is true. I think we're going to dehydrate 3/4 days worth of meals to have on standby in case anything happens..


----------

